

Most awesome pen ever (but how can I buy it?) - mathgladiator
http://www.apenusa.com/

======
mathgladiator
Does anyone have this pen? I'm trying to find details about the company, and I
can't find the pen on the market.

------
olsonea
<http://www.apenusa.com/wheretobuy.asp>

